

Navigating Detroit: A VFA Fellow Discovers Ideas, Energy, Opportunity - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2013/09/navigating-detroit-a-vfa-fellow-discovers-ideas-energy-opportunity/

======
dsschnau
It will be a while before Detroit makes a 'Mainstream' recoverey but I think
it will happen within most HN'ers liftimes.

